# How old is my beardie?



## newbeard (Nov 30, 2008)

*Pet shop told me my beardie was 5 months old but they also told me a load of other rubbish. It is 5 inches not including tail can anyone tell me how old they think it really is?*


----------



## tim89 (Dec 8, 2008)

2 months, 3 months max mate


----------

